# tailight panel trim question



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i am looking for the center taillight panel trim in this photo, have only seen it on two cars the other was a 65' lemans with the wrap around tail lights, is this correct for 65' or 66' and where might i find a repo or original, love the look on the 66'?


----------

